# Gehäuse mit Touchpanel kühlen



## PeterEF (17 März 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
in einer warmen (ca. 50°C) staubigen Umgebung (Gewürzmühle) will der Kunde ein MP370 in einem Blechgehäuse (ähnlich Optipanel) anbringen.

Zur Kühlung des Gehäuseinneren auf ca. 40°C kommt eine Lüftung mit Filter nicht in Frage.

Bisherige Recherchen ergeben zwei Alternativen zur Kühlung:

-mit Druckluft (s.a. http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3678&highlight=druckluft+k%FChlung)
-Peltierelement

Irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit sowas (speziell Kühlung von Bediengerätegehäusen?)

Danke!


----------



## captainchaos666 (17 März 2008)

Hallo,
wenn dein Blechgehäuse Staubdicht ist kannst Du von Rittal verschiedene Produkte ohne Filter einsetzten

http://www.rittal.de/produkte/katalog.asp?ViewAt=3&lang=D&Dom=de

"Direct Cooling Package" können direkt auf die zu Kühlenden Geräte angebaut werden


Hab schon öfters die Wasserkühler eingebaut, funktionieren einwandfrei

Gruß Alex


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2008)

das problem, welches ich seh: an die umgebung mit 50°C nicht wirklich viel wärme abgegeben werden kann, also die 40°C nur mit externem wärmetauscher erreicht werden kann, also z.B. das cooling package und ein rückkühlsystem weit weg, in moderaterer umgebung ... das isn mächtiger aufwand


----------



## PeterEF (17 März 2008)

captainchaos666 schrieb:


> wenn dein Blechgehäuse Staubdicht ist kannst Du von Rittal verschiedene Produkte ohne Filter einsetzten


 
Danke, aber ich habe keinen TS8-Schrank zu kühlen, sondern ein nur Gehäuse mit einem MP370 drin (ca. 400x300x150).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 März 2008)

Hallo Peter,

die Lösung mit ölfreier und trockener Druckluft erscheint mir als praktikabel. Durch den Überdruck verhinderst du zusätzlich das Eindringen des feinen Staubes. Bei anderen Lösungen könnte sich möglicherweise auch irgendwo Schwitzwasser bilden. Kompakte Kühlgeräte wie die hier:

http://www.uweelectronic.de/de/kuehl-heizaggregate-2.html

würden schnell verdrecken.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PeterEF (9 Mai 2008)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Die Variante Kühler mit Druckluft funktioniert seit zwei Wochen ohne Probleme . Drin eingebaut ist irgendwas mit einer Venturi-Düse (Venturi kannte ich bisher nur von Durchflussmessungen auf Kläranlagen).
Interessant ist: der Kühler hat ein kaltes und ein heißes Ende, wobei das heiße noch deutlich wärmer als die Umgebungstemperatur wird, also findet drinne noch irgendein Vorgang ähnlich einer Wärmepumpe statt.
Falls jemand weiß, wie das Teil genau funktioniert -> ich bin an Tips interessiert!


----------



## Solaris (9 Mai 2008)

@PeterEF Schraub doch mal auseinander, mach ein paar  Bilder, lad sie hoch und wir klären dann auf 








(nicht so ernst nehmen!)


----------

